# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  obiteljski centri - za pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje

## pino

Pak mi je napisala o ovom resursu, koji bi mogao biti koristan MPO pacijentima za pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje - 

http://www.sretneveze.com/brak/obiteljski-centri.html




> ŠTO JE OBITELJSKI CENTAR
> 
> Obiteljskim centrima možete se obratiti u svim situacijama kada je vama ili vašoj obitelji potrebna stručna pomoć i potpora - u vezi s brakom, roditeljstvom ili nošenjem sa svakodnevnim pitanjima.
> 
> Obiteljski centri su ustanove koje za područja županija, odnosno Grada Zagreba, osniva Ministarstvo obitelji, branitelja i generacijske solidarnosti, sa zadaćom osnaživanja obitelji i jačanja društvene svijesti o obiteljskim vrijednostima.
> 	Obiteljski centar
> 
> 
> Zašto obiteljski centri
> ...


imaju pravnika i psihologa, ne treba uputnica, besplatno je. 

Ali nemaju pojma o potrebama MPO pacijenata. 

Mi bismo s nase strane mogli ih informirati o neplodnosti. 

O pravnoj strani to je jednostavno - na stranici http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...id=9&Itemid=56 vec imaju linkovi na sve potrebne zakone, a i pravno savjetovanje je zapravo samo formalnost. 

Ono sto nije jednostavno je informirati psihologe o problematici neplodnosti, kroz sto parovi prolaze, s kakvim se poteskocama susrecu, sto je dobar savjet a sto nije. 

Htjela bih da sakupimo materijal koji bi objasnio i potencijalnim pacijentima i psiholozima problem neplodnosti, neka vrsta (ne)strucne edukacije. 

Ima li koji psiholog koji nas cita i bio bi zainteresiran(a) za nesto ovako?

*Hvala*!

----------


## pino

Da, i tko zna hoce li im ministarstvo to dopustiti   :Rolling Eyes:  

naposljetku, ovih ima u svakoj zupaniji sto bi onima koji putuju bilo neizmjerno lakse obaviti, ali... birokracija uvijek moze reci ne...

----------


## pak

Ja se nekako nadam da ce biti pozitivnih odgovara iz ministarstva.  :Smile:

----------


## martina123

Mi smo davno pricali sa dva psihologa (u BETI) koja su donekle i bila zainteresirana za to podrucje, ali kasnije je to nekako palo u vodu.
Tesko je, za nesto kada se opredjelis u psihologiji/psihijatriji, moras na dodatna proucavanja/seminare/moras se uvesti u praksi od nekih tko se time vec odavno bavi..
A toga JEDNOSTAVNO NEMA kod nas, nigdje!
Jedina psihologica (na ginekologiji u Rijeci) koja se i bavi tim slucajevima, sve sto je naucila, naucila je u Americi. (plus psiholozi koji prate parove u njihovim postupcima u Austriji, Babywunsch klinika.. recimo, al niej jedina)...
Pricala sam sa psihologicom iz Rijeke, i sa jos jednim psihijatrom, to i nije bas tako jednostavno.
A i kada bi se netko ucio (dakle bio bi pripravnik) za to bi mu trebalo godina, dvije...
A sto u meduvremenu?


I zato je ovo OOOGROMAN propust nase Vlade i jedna ogromna utopija!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martina123

....Dakle, strucnost na temu neplodnosti, nemojmo se zavaravati, ne moze se (i ne smije) nauciti u dva sata.
To bi tek (po meni) bilo protivno pacijentima, mozda samo za potvrdu da (da je potpisu i da se ne mjesaju), sve ostalo nikako ne!

----------


## pak

Slazem se nema strucnog kadra koji bi to mogao odraditi,ali upravo zato mi je nebulozno da da se takve potvrde naplacuju ili da ljudi ispunjavaju upitnike.Ako su te potvrde potrebne onda bar da se do njih moze doci besplatno i bez puno peripetija.

----------


## martina123

Pa to i kazem, to je van i Hipokratove zakletve i svih normalnih zakona inih drugih drzava.
Smijesni smo...

----------


## ina33

Složila bih se s Martinom utoliko što mislim da ne može svaki psiholog savjetovat za neplodnost one kojima je to potrebno, jednako kao što ne može svaki ginić punktirat js, i jednako kao što će možda ovaj koji ne zna liječit neplodnost napravit više štete ako sam nije svjesan svojih granica pa par stoji kod njega i oduzima mu dragocjeni resurs ovarijskog vremena, tako će možda i taj psihić napravit više štete, nego koristi, takav, nespecijaliziran, a kao - postoji. 

Doduše, zanima me što misli stručnija ekipa, koja je jednom nogom u neplodnosti po svom osobnom iskustvu, a drugom u psihilogiji - koje je njihovo mišljenje, ako takvih ima na ovom pdf-u.

Ja sam popratila (na forumu) par pokušaja "opće" psiho pomoći di se to čak činilo kontraproduktivno - ako sam dobro shvatila, iz razloga što je osoba gurana u exit iz priče, tj. tu  nije bilo praćenja, nego vođenja.

----------


## ina33

Doduše, oni bi zasdad, ako ministarstvo dozvoli izdavanje tih potvrda, bili super solucija jer su besplatni, a ne još da za te potvrde "gule" parsto kuna, to su onda mogli stavit i javnom bilježniku da izdaje. 

A savjetovanje, pravo savjetovanje... možda bi moglo i to zaživjeti ako prime input od neplodnih pacijenata u smislu koje su potrebe, kakvi su problemi...

U svakom slučaju, slažem se pinom utoliko da se pokuša, ali uz (zasad) minimizirana očekivanja a propos savjetovanja nekog tko ne razumije problematiku neplodnosti ili (vrlo često) ima zazor prema takvom liječenju, čak ne i zbog "menipulacije" embrijima, nego sam kod te populacije psihologa nailazila na neizrečenu osudu toga što percipiraju da su ljudi za to "zalijepljeni" i nikako da "krenu dalje" tj. ne mogu pojmiti da je višegodišnje liječenje i pokušavanje "normalno".

----------


## Reni76

Obavila sam pravno savjetovanje u Obiteljskom centru - besplatno, a psihološko u medicini rada za 100 kuna.
Ali sam vidjela da u Zakonu piše psiholog ili psihijatar, tako da možda bi mogao i psihijatar u bolnici na uputnicu,
ali to još nisam ispitala.

----------


## Reni76

Da, i napisala sam i predsjedniku (između ostalog) da bi bilo dobro da predloži da 
daju neki naputak psihijatrima u bolniama da mogu slobodno davati psihološko 
savjetovanje.

----------


## pino

Reni, da, i kod psihijatra se moze ici. Recimo u KB Osijek salju kod psihijatra u bolnicu. 

Reci gdje je ta medicina rada i kako je izgledalo savjetovanje? koliko je bilo dugacko i sta su te pitali?
Hvala!

----------


## Reni76

> Reni, da, i kod psihijatra se moze ici. Recimo u KB Osijek salju kod psihijatra u bolnicu. 
> 
> Reci gdje je ta medicina rada i kako je izgledalo savjetovanje? koliko je bilo dugacko i sta su te pitali?
> Hvala!


Evo idem sada, ali je rekao da neće dugo trajati.

----------


## Reni76

Bili smo kod psihologa u Medicini rada (platitili 100 kuna) ali ću slijedeći put ići u bolnicu i tražiti da mi to napravi psihijatar u bolnici na uputnicu.
Ništa posebno, malo pričali, kako to podnosimo, napravili neki test (ja ispala osoba koja sve mora imati pod kontrolom  :Shock:  odakle mu samo to?) i t je to.
Ni on nije bio siguran kako taj obrazac treba izgledati, jer im nitko nije dao naputak kako to napraviti.

----------


## BHany

Obiteljski centar Karlovačke županije obavijestio nas je je, a mi tu obavijest prenosimo vama...

 U *Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije* može se vrlo brzo, *unutar tjedan dana, bez ikakve naknade*, dobiti uslugu pravnog i  psihološkog savjetovanja koje je zakon propisao prije MPO-a.

 Kod njih to možete obaviti* bez obzira na vaše prebivalište* (znači ne morate biti iz Karlovačke županije), te o obavljenom MPO savjetovanju  dobiti odgovarajuću potvrdu.

 Uz navedeno, podršku nude i kasnije, kad god želite i za tim imate potrebu, a osobito tijekom i nakon MPO  postupka. 

 http://www.oc-karlovac.hr

----------


## Isabel

Gdje da najbezbolnije obavimo Pravno i Psihološko u Zagrebu?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Obiteljski centar: 627-4951 na Borovju. Možeš u jednom navratu oboje obavit.

----------


## Muma

Podižem. Imamo prijavljen upit za psihološko i pravno savjetovanje, odnosno, za sad nepoznata klinika šalje par na savjetovanje. Kako? Zašto? Jel zna netko nešto o tome?

----------


## bubekica

koliko znam, obavezno je za par koji mora na donaciju, mozda je o tome rijec?

----------


## Muma

E još ne znam, imamo samo upit. Ali hvala na informaciji, ako se o tome radi, bit će od koristi za kolegicu. Mislila sam da ponovno netko nešto mulja. Već smo imali takvog izvlačenja novaca.

----------


## bubekica

iz zakona....
Pravno i psihološko savjetovanje prije medicinski pomognute oplodnje

Članak 13.

(1) Prije provedbe postupaka homologne oplodnje bračnim, odnosno izvanbračnim drugovima može se omogućiti psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje.

(2) Pravno i psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje obvezno se provodi prije postupka heterologne oplodnje.

(3) Magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije obvezan je bračne, odnosno izvanbračne drugove ili žene iz članka 10. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona upoznati s mogućim psihičkim posljedicama postupka medicinski pomognute oplodnje. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar psiholog ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije izdaje pisanu potvrdu.

(4) Magistar prava zdravstvene ustanove u kojoj se provodi postupak heterologne oplodnje obvezan je bračne, odnosno izvanbračne drugove ili žene iz članka 10. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona upoznati s pravnim značenjem i učincima pristanka na planirani postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje, obiteljskopravnim učincima koji proizlaze iz određenoga medicinskog postupka te posebno o pravu djeteta da sazna da je začeto medicinski pomognutom oplodnjom i o pravu djeteta da sazna tko su mu biološki roditelji. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar prava izdaje pisanu potvrdu.

(5) Zdravstvena ustanova u kojoj se provodi medicinski pomognuta oplodnja može sama osigurati provođenje pravnog i psihološkog ili psihoterapijskog savjetovanja, a ako to ne može, obvezna je uputiti bračne, odnosno izvanbračne drugove ili žene iz članka 10. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona u drugu zdravstvenu ustanovu u kojoj se provode ova savjetovanja ili kod osoba ovlaštenih za psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje te kod magistra prava zbog pravnog savjetovanja.

----------


## Muma

tnx

----------

